
San Francisco at ‘boiling point’ over tech, houses, homeless - tareqak
https://apnews.com/3a5aaa8ed10d46ba9fd84fe8242ada49
======
bifrost
As a native San Franciscan I can truthfully say that this is a problem of our
own making. We continually support failed policies, terrible politicians and
awful city planning. We've got a 40 year backlog of housing that needs to be
filled and it disproportionately affects the poor. Our city leaders are
failing its people and that has to stop.

